# No more 30 sec wait for standby



## chase_hyland (Feb 1, 2004)

I use my Tivo remote to also turn off my Television; however, when I go to standby mode, I cannot turn off my TV for 30 seconds otherwise the Tivo will pop out of standby mode. This is really dumb. A fix is the best suggestion I have.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Why not just use one of the automatic standby options? Then you can just turn off the TV and the TiVo will fall asleep on it's own.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

and what about vice versa? Doesn't your TV automatically turn off when there is no signal from the TiVo in standby? Or maybe your TV ends up in some in-between standby mode itself.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Ok, I'll just pop-in to say that I totally agree w/ the OP.

Given that the "TV Power" button has been mapped to my particular TV device, I should be able to press that button to turn off my TV without causing the TiVo's standby countdown to abort. (I *should* be able to hit any of the TV-specific controls -- power, volume up/down/mute, input -- without disrupting the standby countdown, really, but I should MOST certainly be able to click 'TV Power'.)

edit: p.s. ... that is, we're asking that the Roamio DVR standby process work like it used to, and still works on the TiVo Mini: put the TiVo device into standby, then hit 'TV Power' to turn off the TV.

What I'd *really* like is the ability to perform both actions at once, by holding down the TV Power or TiVo button, but I'd be satisfied w/ just fixing the standby abort annoyance on the DVR.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you notice when you press the TV power button on your remote it lights up the yellow ring on the TiVo. That means that button is sending some sort of command to the TiVo. Not sure what it is, but that command is likely what's causing the standby to cancel.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> If you notice when you press the TV power button on your remote it lights up the yellow ring on the TiVo. That means that button is sending some sort of command to the TiVo. Not sure what it is, but that command is likely what's causing the standby to cancel.


Yeah, not sure what they're doing there, since the remote is *supposed* to be sending out an IR signal to my TV telling it to power down. My Roamio flashes its amber LED for all the TV functions of the remote (power, volume up/down/mute, and input). Again, these buttons -- or at least the 'TV Pwr' button -- should be excluded from the "abort standby countdown" trigger.

Curiously, if the Roamio remote is in RF mode, the remote's LED flashes amber when sending out the IR signals for the programmed TV buttons. You'd think the remote would flash red, since it's sending IR.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> If you notice when you press the TV power button on your remote it lights up the yellow ring on the TiVo. That means that button is sending some sort of command to the TiVo. Not sure what it is, but that command is likely what's causing the standby to cancel.


Yeah, HME Apps get those TV button press notices because of that feature. _For instance I've considered having my Radio Auricle app automatically pause if you hit Volume Down immediately on entering the app (because TV tends to be much quieter than streamed content). The thought is "oh, it's way too loud, user is hitting volume down, but it takes time to turn down, so I'll help them by pausing/muting my stream and they can undo that when volume is where they want." If I ever do custom sound effects I could also detect that (or volume up) and offer a different set of sound effects (or turning them off) when I see that._

I believe the main thinking here is to cancel the "idle" countdown - make the TiVo aware that you're still an active user so Apps and TiVo Central don't time out to Live TV when you pushed a (TV-only) button recently.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

davidblackledge said:


> I believe the main thinking here is to cancel the "idle" countdown - make the TiVo aware that you're still an active user so Apps and TiVo Central don't time out to Live TV when you pushed a (TV-only) button recently.


Which seems perfectly reasonable -- and demonstrates that TiVo may already do special handling for these buttons, so really should have done the same to ensure the TiVo *is* allowed to enter standby, as instructed, even if one of these "TV" buttons is pressed during the "standby countdown."


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> If you notice when you press the TV power button on your remote it lights up the yellow ring on the TiVo. That means that button is sending some sort of command to the TiVo. Not sure what it is, but that command is likely what's causing the standby to cancel.


That yellow ring lights because TiVo collects and sends to mom every single button press of its remote, including the ones for audio systems and TVs. It's part of the aggregate data they collect to see exactly what it is you're doing and watching, which commercials you skip, which ones you watch, etc.

If your TV/monitor is connected through HDMI (as almost all are), the TiVo can easily tell when the TV has been turned off by occasionally checking the HDCP handshake bit.

What really needs to happen is that the TiVo should have an option on that page that says "When I turn the TV off, wait 2 minutes, then go into standby".


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dougdingle said:


> What really needs to happen is that the TiVo should have an option on that page that says "When I turn the TV off, wait 2 minutes, then go into standby".


That would be a neat option, especially if it also woke up when it detected the TV turning back on.


----------



## dougdingle (Jul 4, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> That would be a neat option, especially if it also woke up when it detected the TV turning back on.


Easy enough to do if they check the HDCP status. Also, the TV normally sends back a piece of data indicating its maximum resolution which could be checked for the presence of a TV that's turned on or off.

I tried putting my Roamio Plus into standby last week, and what I noticed is that the two minis I have get momentarily confused when woken up if the Roamio is asleep. I get an "Acquiring a tuner, just a moment" or something similar prompt, then about five to ten seconds later, it goes live. I never see anything like that when the Roamio is awake.


----------

